# Just off to Biarritz



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Hi all just joined the forum so first post as a member, we are off to Biarritz in a few days any recommendations on where to stay would be welcome, thanks


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

are you looking for campsites or aires ? also in biarritz or area of take a look here http://www.vayacamping.net/france/index.asp?lang=en and here http://www.airecampingcar.com/
chapter


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

*Biarritz*

Hi there,
Camping Le Ruisseau de Pyrenees is a very nice site not too far from Biarritz with a great pool and slides!


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

The Aire in Biarritz is nice if you can get on. Probably takes about 40 vans.

Good location and about 100 yards from the beach!


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

*Biarritz*

Thanks for your posts, we are not sure whether to go camp site or Aire. Looking to go 8/9 June and a bit worried about risking getting on to an Aire without booking. We are 2 adults and one dog, and we like to walk on the beach.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we spotted here for a few days its in the forrest 700m from the beach http://www.camping-eurosol.com/
chapter


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

You don't have to book for the Aire in Biarritz, although if you want EHU then you would have to arrive early afternoon. We were there at the end of March and it was very popular.

If you use a tomtom to try to get there watch out as they have pedestrianised the town centre and your sat nav might not know this, and so it is much simpler to follow the signposts. We found that out the hard way after trying to get out of the one way system with tomtom trying to send us over the pavements.

Tina


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

PaddyBrown. 
Welcome to MHF.

Plenty of Aires north of Biarritz on coast. We stayed nearly a week without moving on Aire at Ondres.
Beautiful beach and cafe and bar. Nice walk into village, where you can get everything you need.
Also we seen loads of Motorhome park at the mouth of the river near Bayonne, about 6 km beach walk to Biarritz.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*biarittz*

Why Biarittz. not a lot there . try cap Breton/Hossegor.good Aire at cap breton over looking Atlantic coast with elec 6€ night.. both towns are good, and Bay of Arcachon is great ? Andernos le bain . good aire very nice seaside town then go and see the massive dune 374ft dune du pilat at Arcachon look down on the pine forrests and the Atlantic oceano. or come into Spain and visit Donostia San Sebastian! bon journey


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Just stayed here for 6 nights

http://www.berrua.com/

I can recommend it. Friendly and good facilities.

But hey the weather has been atrocious in Biarritz are for the last week. Heavy rain, and cloudy weather and not a whole lot of sun.... worst period of our trip ... but it can only improve


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Weather western france
Same as last year then! no it did not Improve much until late summer. one of the reasons we giving france a miss this year.


----------

